# Samba 4 - Joining domain as member server



## ph0enix (Mar 1, 2013)

I installed Samba 4 thinking that it would just improve on 3 but it looks like it's specifically for domain controllers.  I want my FreeBSD 9.1 server to be a member server in an ADS domain but I don't see how to set it up in 4.  Should I dump it and go with 3.6 instead or is there magic trick?

Thanks!


----------



## abhay4589 (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you want you Freebsd server to be Domain controller? 
Here is easy installation link: http://www.whitneytechnologies.com/?p=422

Note: Use Samba4's internal DNS server as Domain's resolver and Forward any other request to your named server.
If you have problem with configuration then please post more info on your setup.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 1, 2013)

As mentioned in my original post, I do not want the system to be a domain controller.  I want to be a member server instead.  Can I do it with Samba 4?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe I should add that I'm, in general, pretty familiar with the concepts of Samba (in FreeBSD) but things have changed with the 4 release. /usr/local/etc/smb.conf is now /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf.  When I start Samba with /usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba4 using the same configuration that works fine in 3.6, Samba doesn't really start and I get messages like this in the samba log:


```
At this time the 'samba' binary should only be used for either:
  'server role = active directory domain controller' or to access the ntvfs file server with 'server services = +smb' or the rpc proxy with 'dcerpc endpoint servers = remote'
  You should start smbd/nmbd/winbindd instead for domain member and standalone file server tasks
```

I don't see any start-up scripts for smbd, nmbd or winbindd in /usr/local/etc/rc.d.


----------



## abhay4589 (Mar 2, 2013)

> I don't see any start-up scripts for smbd, nmbd or winbindd in /usr/local/etc/rc.d.


You will have to create it yourself, I think.

I think error message you are getting because there is existing smb4.conf, If there is back it up and remove before running samba provisioning tool.

Command for joining existing domain would be:

```
$PATH/samba-tool domain join samba.example.com DC[YOUR DOMAIN] -Uadministrator --realm=samba.example.com
```
Note: This will use samba's internal DNS server. you will have to specify "--dns-backend=BIND9_DLZ" to use your own named server.

If you are using Windows server 2008 there is also support for "Read only domain controller"
Please follow this link:HOWTO Join_a_domain_as_a_DC

Is your bind setup correctly to resolve kerbros service records?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 7, 2013)

Do I really need 'bind'?  Can't I use existing Windows DNS servers?  I DO NOT want my FreeBSD machine to be a DC but a MEMBER server instead.  I tried the samba-tool command but your syntax seems to be off. Mine looks like this:


```
samba-tool domain join domain_name.com MEMBER -W DOMAIN_NAME -Uusername --realm=domain+name.com
```


...but it prompts for a domain admin password and when I enter it, it gives:

```
talloc: access after free error - first free may be at ../source4/librpc/rpc/dcerpc_connect.c:820
Bad talloc magic value - access after free
Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
```


----------



## mix_room (Mar 8, 2013)

You don't need bind. I use the internal DNS provided by net/samba4, which is sufficient for my rather simple needs. I recon it should be possible to just forward everything to the windows DNS aswell, but I am not sure.  

https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/Domain_Member
http://sambaxp.org/fileadmin/user_upload/SambaXP2008-DATA/03-07-Kai_Blin-Active_Directory.pdf

Looks as though what you are trying to do should not be a problem. 

Which version of samba4 are you running? The one from ports, one that you got somewhere else?


----------

